# Annoying noise with line in



## Bobo (Nov 7, 2006)

I get this annoying noise whenever I have my record player plugged into the Mic in on my Audigy 4 pro.  It is the same noise you get whenever you touch a speaker jack to metal while the speakers are on, a buzzing noise.  I was once able to get rid of it by screwing with the plug a little bit, but I don't think that is the problem.

I am using a 1/4" line from the record player, to a 1/8" converter, back to a 1/4" line into the Audigy.

What causes this?  This has happened with other computers, cords, and record players.  Sometimes it does it, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 8, 2006)

For one you don't connect a "line in" device to a mic jack! You plug a turntable into an intermediary source like a cassette recorder or other stereo component and then out to the "line in" jack. A mic jack is not a stereo input for sound but an analog voice input. The sensitivity is too high for music.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 8, 2006)

No.....this is a mic in/line in port, and it even lists a turntable in the instructions....that isn't the problem.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 8, 2006)

A most sound cards there are two separate input jacks for analog sources. A 1/8" stereo mini-plug is used to patch a stereo source into the single line in jack. I run an Audigy 4 Pro here. How do you think I was able to stuff off of analog sources onto cds?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 8, 2006)

PC eye said:


> A most sound cards there are two separate input jacks for analog sources. A 1/8" stereo mini-plug is used to patch a stereo source into the single line in jack. I run an Audigy 4 Pro here. How do you think I was able to stuff off of analog sources onto cds?



Just for the record, all the X-Fi lines have one port for either Mic In or Line In.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 8, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];483177 said:
			
		

> Just for the record, all the X-Fi lines have one port for either Mic In or Line In.


Yep, I have a 1/4" for guitar in, a 1/4" for line/mic in, and 2 RCA stereo in.  Plus a MIDI/mic in, and an optical in.

Should I plug it into a different one?


----------



## 69mako (Nov 8, 2006)

Try using the RCA line-in.  It is a better connection IMO.

Mako


----------



## PC eye (Nov 8, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];483177 said:
			
		

> Just for the record, all the X-Fi lines have one port for either Mic In or Line In.


 
 Bobo runs the exact same model as used here. Take a look at the image seen at http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14103&nav=1


----------



## Bobo (Nov 8, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Bobo runs the exact same model as used here. Take a look at the image seen at http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14103&nav=1


No I don't.  Notice that I said Audigy 4 _pro._


----------



## PC eye (Nov 8, 2006)

Bobo said:


> No I don't. Notice that I said Audigy 4 _pro._


 
That's why I said "look at the "image" " meaning image of the card. There are two Audigy 4 Pro models. One is the 5.1 and the other is the 7.1 surround. That will make a difference when describing the input/output jacks. The upper center jack is usually the analog stereo line in.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 8, 2006)

Noooo....that's not it.  The one that I posted is.

I'm still not seeing what you're getting at here...


----------



## PC eye (Nov 9, 2006)

On the image there the green one is obviously for the front channels while the pink one right above is for the analog line in. With the 7.1 model you would still see the same jack right above the green or blue colored front channel jack. That's the one to use for direct input from something like a turntable. You will note that "nothing" will be heard when patching a component turn table directly to it.

 A dual cassette deck with the record on pause was used here to boost the signal where the Windows sound mixer or a 3rd party like Creative's sound mixer can adjust the input level. The other jack for the mic gets an overloaded signal causing the noise or distorted signal. The top jack is for digital not analog input. Refer to the manual.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 9, 2006)

No. No. No.

There are no ports on the sound card except 3 for the speaker output.  I am using the box, whatever it is called.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 9, 2006)

just one question...   how many plugged connections do you have in that particular line?  card ->converter-> ?

make sure all those contacts are clean, and make sure they sit tight


----------



## codeman0013 (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it me or does pc eye just not listen? He showed you his exact card and told you the exact instructions yet you keep showing him a differnt one? If you are goign to try to help try reading and listening. Also that has to be one of the worst and most pixelated images i have ever seen on this forum. To answer the question i have had a similar problem with the exact same card and my turntable but just like with you when i moved it a little more and kinda screwed it in it went away i think there is a connection problem with the jacks..


----------



## Bobo (Nov 9, 2006)

codeman0013 said:


> Is it me or does pc eye just not listen? He showed you his exact card and told you the exact instructions yet you keep showing him a differnt one? If you are goign to try to help try reading and listening.


No, he never listens.  And he also regularly provides false information, and copies and pastes everything from websites, even if it has nothing to do with this topic.  And I have plenty of evidence to back that up.  



> To answer the question i have had a similar problem with the exact same card and my turntable but just like with you when i moved it a little more and kinda screwed it in it went away i think there is a connection problem with the jacks..


Yea that's what it seems like, but why?  And how can I fix it?  Just play with it?


----------



## codeman0013 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes to answer your question the best thing is just keep playing with the connection it will eventually stop mine did after lots of playing and moving and messing with it.q


----------



## Archangel (Nov 9, 2006)

like i said.. clean the connections..    if your moving it, your (slowly) cleaning the dust thats in it.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 9, 2006)

Bobo said:


> No, he never listens. And he also regularly provides false information, and copies and pastes everything from websites, even if it has nothing to do with this topic. And I have plenty of evidence to back that up.
> 
> Yea that's what it seems like, but why? And how can I fix it? Just play with it?


 
 You are the one that doesn't want to listen.   When trying to explain how to patch into the card you are going off into something else. Fortunately newegg has a better image view in order to show just what jacks are for what purposes. Apparently the jacks are the same on 7.1 as the 5.1 models when compared at both Creative and newegg. If you were paying attention you would have noticed the image posted here gives a reference to explain just which jack is the line in.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI....1+Channels+PCI+Interface+Sound+Card+-+Retail


----------



## codeman0013 (Nov 9, 2006)

Do I feel a little hostility from PCeye there for being called out? Just take a chill pill PCeye and dont get on the man for asking a simple question and then your not reading it correctly and going off on one of your usual rants man. Just becuase you are 51 years old does not mean you can be in charge of everyone else that is younger sheesh!


----------



## Bobo (Nov 9, 2006)

PC eye said:


> You are the one that doesn't want to listen.   When trying to explain how to patch into the card you are going off into something else. Fortunately newegg has a better image view in order to show just what jacks are for what purposes. Apparently the jacks are the same on 7.1 as the 5.1 models when compared at both Creative and newegg. If you were paying attention you would have noticed the image posted here gives a reference to explain just which jack is the line in.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI....1+Channels+PCI+Interface+Sound+Card+-+Retail



If I'm the one not listening, then how many times do I have to tell you that THAT ISN'T MY CARD!!!! LOOK AT THE PICTURE I POSTED!



> Do I feel a little hostility from PCeye there for being called out? Just take a chill pill PCeye and dont get on the man for asking a simple question and then your not reading it correctly and going off on one of your usual rants man. Just becuase you are 51 years old does not mean you can be in charge of everyone else that is younger sheesh!


Lol....

I guess I'll just keep playing with it.  It's brand new, it shouldn't be dusty or dirty inside, but I'll give it some compressed air.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 10, 2006)

Bobo said:


> I guess I'll just keep playing with it.  It's brand new, it shouldn't be dusty or dirty inside, but I'll give it some compressed air.



the card maybe not... but i dont assume everything you connected is new?  
one other thing could be the shielding of the connection (meaning cable and connectors in between),  it could be that the cable is functioning like an antenna at the moment..   so if it has a outer shielding in the cable (wich isnt used for the connection)  you may want to ground that one.   ( EMC ftw =D )


----------



## Bobo (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I got some cables to use the RCA (red/white, whatever it's called) into my sound card, and it's much better now.  If only my computer worked....


----------

